# Help save CBGBs!!!



## DogNose (Jul 1, 2005)

If you happen to be in the NY area in the next couple of months, please catch a show or two at the little club that gave birth to many great bands!

SaveCBGB.org has announced a series of shows in honor of the legendary CBGB's nightclub. Among the bands scheduled to play this August are 70s punk legends the Dead Boys, and performances by Gorilla Biscuits, and Circle Jerks as well as newer acts like Against Me and Thursday. The goal of the performances is to help generate support and momentum hopefully leading to a renewed lease. You can click Read More for the full list of acts. 

The legendary NYC club which played home to bands like the Ramones, Patti Smith, Blondie, Television and literally hundreds of others artists through the years may be forced to close its doors. The situation arose due to a dispute with Bowery Residents Committee which holds a 45-year lease on the building. CBGB's is their lone commercial tenant; their rent feud dates back five years, when the committee went to court to collect more than $300,000 in back rent from the club. The Bowery Residents Committee which is 75% funded by the city of New York has listed the property on the Real Estate MLS for anyone else who wishes to rent 313 and 315 Bowery. 



Confirmed CBGB's August Performances 

* Adrenalin OD 
* Against Me! 
* Anti-Nowhere League 
* Channel 3 
* Circle Jerks 
* Circle of Dead Children 
* Dead Boys 
* Gorilla Biscuits 
* The Liars 
* Living Color 
* Peter and the Test Tube Babies 
* Rana 
* Sham 69 and Conflict 
* Sick of it All 
* Thursday 
* Today Is The Day 
* Warren Haynes with Government Mule


----------



## editor (Sep 1, 2005)

It's been announced on the news that the venue has failed to stave off closure, although their site has future dates listed:

http://www.cbgb.com/


----------



## IntoStella (Sep 1, 2005)

editor said:
			
		

> It's been announced on the news that the venue has failed to stave off closure, although their site has future dates listed:
> 
> http://www.cbgb.com/


----------



## belboid (Sep 1, 2005)

on my one and only vist to New York, there were only about three places that I _had_ to visit.  CBGB's number one on the list, easy.

Managed to do it, whilst there was an all-dayer on (even tho all the bands we sure were shite), so went away happy.

And the toilets were the best in the world!


----------



## spliff (Sep 7, 2005)

belboid said:
			
		

> on my one and only vist to New York, there were only about three places that I _had_ to visit.  CBGB's number one on the list, easy.


I'd guess the Chelsea was number two, what was number three? (just out of interest like)


spliff   xxx


----------



## purves grundy (Sep 8, 2005)

editor said:
			
		

> It's been announced on the news that the venue has failed to stave off closure, although their site has future dates listed:
> 
> http://www.cbgb.com/


fucking hell


----------



## belboid (Sep 8, 2005)

spliff said:
			
		

> I'd guess the Chelsea was number two, what was number three? (just out of interest like)
> 
> 
> spliff   xxx


there's more to New York than punk rock you know!  The Chelsea wasn't even on the essential list (tho we made it anyway) MoMA & the Staten Island ferry were t'others.


----------



## holden (Sep 9, 2005)

I've just been looking at their website, this is dreadful news!  

And I'm only planning my first visit to NewYork, but it won't be until next spring probably.
                   Times like this when I realise how important music is to me, not that I can't put it into perspective, but you know what I mean.

 Hope they can find a way of staying open, even at this late stage.


----------

